# Downloading OS X Mavericks now



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 22, 2013)

Frightened....very frightened >8o


----------



## Maestro77 (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't do it!!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 22, 2013)

Maestro77 @ Tue Oct 22 said:


> Don't do it!!



I can always get back to where I am with Time Machine if it is a disaster. Or Carbon Copy Cloner.


----------



## sluggo (Oct 22, 2013)

Apparently the multiple display feature over Apple TV will only work with a mac pro if it is a "late 2013" model.

"Late 2013"?

So basically everyone on a mac pro here can't use that feature. If you install Mavericks on a mac pro and are able to use this feature, please, by all means let us know.


----------



## madbulk (Oct 22, 2013)

I have no idea what the multiple display over apple tv feature even is. I'm gonna let my laptop be the maverick today. The mac pro is barely functional as is.


----------



## TGV (Oct 22, 2013)

It's the thingy that lets an AppleTV pretend to be another monitor. There's a detailed overview over at http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/10/os-x-10-9/

Jay, are you going to run a medium sized or perhaps even a heavy Play project under 10.9?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 22, 2013)

TGV @ Tue Oct 22 said:


> It's the thingy that lets an AppleTV pretend to be another monitor. There's a detailed overview over at http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/10/os-x-10-9/
> 
> Jay, are you going to run a medium sized or perhaps even a heavy Play project under 10.9?



No most of my Play stuff runs from my PC slave in VE Pro.


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 22, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ 2013-10-22 said:


> Frightened....very frightened >8o


To boldly go... 

Let us know how it behaves.


----------



## floydian05 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm downloading it on my backup rig now and I'll test it with Logic X too.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 22, 2013)

So far everything is working great! Connected to my VE Pro templates from LP X to both my slave PC and my Mac, check; UAD plug-ins, check: Microsoft Word check;

HP Laserjet printer, uh-oh, getting a "Filter failed" message.;


----------



## windshore (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't install if you are using PT!

http://avid.force.com/pkb/articles/troubleshooting/Mac-OS-10-9-support-for-Media-Composer-Pro-Tools-Sibelius (http://avid.force.com/pkb/articles/trou ... s-Sibelius)


----------



## sherief83 (Oct 22, 2013)

I only have one question, how is logic 9.1.8 on maverick? any issues? thanks for any headsup on that. I can't upgrade to logic x because I still use some 32bit plugins.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 22, 2013)

I had to leave for a few hours. I will try LP 9 when I get back and let you know.


----------



## Walra48 (Oct 22, 2013)

Everything working here. Did a fresh update backup of the system drive and went for it. Using Cubase 7.06 with Vienna Ensemble Pro on a 2010 Mac Pro 6 core. All good. Nice upgrade,


----------



## JohnG (Oct 22, 2013)

Yikes!

I am still on Snow Leopard.


----------



## dinerdog (Oct 22, 2013)

Everything working here, that is Logic 9 and X. All the usual plugins without any problems (that I can see) so far.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 22, 2013)

so any good reason to get Marverick?


----------



## Walra48 (Oct 22, 2013)

gsilbers @ Tue Oct 22 said:


> so any good reason to get Marverick?



It handles multiple screens the correct way (finally). Safari is faster. Opens multiple folders in a single window. Finder is better overall. New tagging feature. A bit snappier than ML. Hey its free... and it works great!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 22, 2013)

Walra48 @ Tue Oct 22 said:


> gsilbers @ Tue Oct 22 said:
> 
> 
> > so any good reason to get Marverick?
> ...



My initial impression as well. Logic Pro 9 seems fine as well as X.


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Oct 22, 2013)

Same here, everything works fine. Everything seems to be even faster. BUT still have the problem with the dual displays. It still keeps forgetting the display arrangement. Guess I have to install 10.7. again and then 10.9., I don't see any other solution for this problem.


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm on 10.6.8 currently. Should I download 10.9 to a fresh drive and do a clean install? Or would I be ok to do just a stock upgrade (after backing up, of course)?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 23, 2013)

Mike Marino @ Tue Oct 22 said:


> I'm on 10.6.8 currently. Should I download 10.9 to a fresh drive and do a clean install? Or would I be ok to do just a stock upgrade (after backing up, of course)?



I would not expect a good result jumping up 3 OS versions without a clean install, personally.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 23, 2013)

I am using an RME HDSPe-AIO


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Oct 23, 2013)

Is that just with using Apple TV for second screen, or with the built in mini port for second screen as well ?



Tino Danielzik @ Tue Oct 22 said:


> Same here, everything works fine. Everything seems to be even faster. BUT still have the problem with the dual displays. It still keeps forgetting the display arrangement. Guess I have to install 10.7. again and then 10.9., I don't see any other solution for this problem.


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Oct 23, 2013)

Giant_Shadow @ Wed Oct 23 said:


> Is that just with using Apple TV for second screen, or with the built in mini port for second screen as well ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a Mac Pro from 2009 and two NVIDIA GeForce GT 120 cards, each with a display connected via DVI. I never had any problems using these as a big desktop for all my open VSTs and mixer until OS X 10.8. came out. Since then it has been a mess....


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 23, 2013)

> I would not expect a good result jumping up 3 OS versions without a clean install, personally.



Well, I updated from 10.6.8 to 10.8.x (I'm currently running 10.8.5) and it was fine - never mind that I lost all my PowerPC programs.

But I also made a disc image to go back to just in case - I mean a bit-for-bit copy.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 23, 2013)

gsilbers @ 22nd October 2013 said:


> so any good reason to get Marverick?



Great question. Is there?


----------



## dgburns (Oct 23, 2013)

JohnG @ Wed Oct 23 said:


> gsilbers @ 22nd October 2013 said:
> 
> 
> > so any good reason to get Marverick?
> ...



probably not...but then again,time permitting here is what I' m doing-

I used disk utility to "archive " my sys drive to an external bootable drive.Update that drive to the latest greatest and keep my current 10.6.8 system for day to day.(actually I also have a second mac pro setup cloned as well,just in case).It's good to have redundancy.I imagine most guys only have one main mac pro?

My personal first few looks at Logic X /ML have me feeling I can in fact continue down this road.I won't be using Logic X and Mavericks in work stuff for maybe 6 months or so,but I will be ready to swap drives and be up and running when I do.I can foresee spending a bit to get plugins up to date(I hate that it feels like lost money there)

My main fears of holding back is the minimum system required of things like VE Pro and some new stuff coming out may not be able to work on even Lion.

Sounds like Mavericks may be a good platform for Logic X.I think that will be the new 10.6.8 /logic 9 replacement .Can't complain as we've been on L9 for a few years now.

Sorry John,not sure I really answered your question,but that's my thinking.I am less in a hurry to update from Protools 9 as most people we interface with have specified PT 9 as the preferred deliverable.

david


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't know about Logic, but Cubase 6.0.7, Kontakt 5, Play 3.xxx, a.s.o., are all working fine with Maverick. Apple says Maverick was more energy-saving, don't know if it's true, I just noticed that the reactions are a bit faster, like opening programs, browsing through different files a.s.o. 

To me it seems very stable and smooth, it has a nice workflow. I don't regret the installation. And the new Map-App is great, it's like Google-Earth and looks great! :D

But still testing it...


----------



## JeffP06 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello
Problem with Native's Maschine AU (LPX)


----------



## JeffP06 (Oct 23, 2013)

JeffP06 @ Wed Oct 23 said:


> Hello
> Problem with Native's Maschine AU (LPX)



Solved after new installation


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Oct 24, 2013)

Steinberg has issued an official warning and recommends their users not to upgrade just yet. Here's the quote:



> As you might know, Apple's Mac OS X 10.9 has just been released. Currently, we are testing all Steinberg products for OS X 10.9 compatibility. The testing is still going on, so we can't provide you with the final results.
> 
> However, what is known so far is that all Steinberg software products (except for Cubase LE / AI / Elements 7.0.6) are affected by an issue with the CoreAudio2ASIO component when using audio hardware in class-compliant mode which may lead to dangerous digital noise. Some Steinberg hardware products need to be updated as well to ensure full compatibility with the new OS X version. We therefore recommend you not to upgrade to OS X 10.9 yet.*
> 
> ...


----------



## IFM (Oct 24, 2013)

I did a little testing last night with Logic and no issues. I tried, for the heck of it, Play and QLSC to see how it reacted with ram compression. Sure enough instead of paging it compressed the ram with no issues thus far. However, Wordbuilder is not functioning properly. Good thing it normally lives on a slave PC.

Chris


----------



## TimJohnson (Oct 24, 2013)

I too have noticed an improvement in CPU performance in Logic 9. Been working on a HUGE trailer project for a while and it was coughing and spluttering all over the place last night. Installed Mavericks this morning and not a single glitch.

It has, however, messed up my dual displays (primary screen being an 32" LG TV).


----------



## AC986 (Oct 24, 2013)

TimJohnson @ Thu Oct 24 said:


> I too have noticed an improvement in CPU performance in Logic 9. Been working on a HUGE trailer project for a while and it was coughing and spluttering all over the place last night. Installed Mavericks this morning and not a single glitch.



I have an iMac arriving from Apple tomorrow and so that's good to know. I am assuming it will come pre-loaded with Mavericks.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 24, 2013)

Dragonwind @ Thu Oct 24 said:


> I did a little testing last night with Logic and no issues. I tried, for the heck of it, Play and QLSC to see how it reacted with ram compression. Sure enough instead of paging it compressed the ram with no issues thus far. However, Wordbuilder is not functioning properly. Good thing it normally lives on a slave PC.
> 
> Chris



Can you be more specific Chris, because I am just now trying it in LP X and it seems to be working as it always has.


----------



## rnappi (Oct 24, 2013)

So far for me, 10.9 broke Audio Ease Snapper v.2, and *Standalone Versions* of EWQL Symphonic Orch and BFD3. Both EWQL & BFD3 work fine when loaded as VIs inside DP8.

For what it's worth, I'm on a 2010 3.33Gh Westmere 6 Core MacPro w/ 24G RAM.



rich


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 24, 2013)

rnappi @ Thu Oct 24 said:


> So far for me, 10.9 broke Audio Ease Snapper v.2, and *Standalone Versions* of EWQL Symphonic Orch and BFD3. Both EWQL & BFD3 work fine when loaded as VIs inside DP8.
> 
> For what it's worth, I'm on a 2010 3.33Gh Westmere 6 Core MacPro w/ 24G RAM.
> 
> ...



LOL! Yes, I just discovered that you cannot open Play in standalone with Mavericks. It is fine in LP X and VE Pro 5.


----------



## rnappi (Oct 24, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Oct 24 said:


> LOL! Yes, I just discovered that you cannot open Play in standalone with Mavericks. It is fine in LP X and VE Pro 5.



Thanks for the conformation Jay, I was hoping for your input.




rich


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Oct 24, 2013)

rnappi @ Thu Oct 24 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Thu Oct 24 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL! Yes, I just discovered that you cannot open Play in standalone with Mavericks. It is fine in LP X and VE Pro 5.
> ...



Play 3 or Play 4? Play 3 works fine for me as standalone, no problems noticed.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 24, 2013)

Play 4.


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Oct 24, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Oct 24 said:


> Play 4.



Ah ok, I'm out, then!


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi Tim,
Could you please elaborate ? ie if your using a miniport out to dvi for second display and whats happening etc. This is the thing that has me waiting. Would hate to loose my second display.



TimJohnson @ Thu Oct 24 said:


> I too have noticed an improvement in CPU performance in Logic 9. Been working on a HUGE trailer project for a while and it was coughing and spluttering all over the place last night. Installed Mavericks this morning and not a single glitch.
> 
> It has, however, messed up my dual displays (primary screen being an 32" LG TV).


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Oct 24, 2013)

PS

For any fellow Universal Audio Apollo owners, UA is recommending not to upgrade right now...

"Currently Mavericks is not qualified or supported. Please remain on your current OS until we have completed qualification of this OS."


----------



## Maestro77 (Oct 24, 2013)

Giant_Shadow, thanks for posting this. I was considering upgrading today but will hold off until UA gives us the go-ahead.


----------



## Dracarys (Oct 24, 2013)

I really don't see a purpose in upgrading my main rig from ML. The only thing I'm curious about is this new "memory compression" feature in Mavericks. 

Anyway you can run diagnostics?

Btw Mavericks is running the exact same as ML on my 2010 13" MBP, maybe a little snappier at times.

Thanks!


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 24, 2013)

I find Mavericks and Logic making a good team. Now is the time to freeze my system me thinks


----------



## Marius Masalar (Oct 24, 2013)

I recommend reading the ArsTechnica review for a very detailed analysis of what is new and why the low-level improvements to CPU management and memory usage make Mavericks a very compelling upgrade. 

It's light on flashy features, but very thorough on meaningful performance ones.

http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/10/os-x-10-9/


----------



## Vision (Oct 24, 2013)

Activity monitor shows my "Memory Used" at around 4GB with nothing open. (First start of the day). It used to be at around 1.8 GB. Anyone else notice this? I want my 2 GB back.. Other than that, seems to be an ok upgrade.


----------



## TimJohnson (Oct 25, 2013)

Giant_Shadow @ Thu Oct 24 said:


> Hi Tim,
> Could you please elaborate ? ie if your using a miniport out to dvi for second display and whats happening etc. This is the thing that has me waiting. Would hate to loose my second display.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm using a 32" LG TV as my primary screen, and an (old) mac screen as the second screen. TV is plugged in via mini display port to DVI.

2 things can happen:

1. I turn the screen on and then the computer - the resolution goes nuts and there is no way of fixing it (very low quality). 

2. I leave the tv screen fully off until the mac is totally booted up, then Switch the tv on. The resolution is still wrong every time, but at least I can now fix it. 

In both cases the mac screen is fine. Never know where my dock is going to appear though! Quite a faff, but possible to get around.


----------



## rnappi (Oct 25, 2013)

rnappi @ Thu Oct 24 said:


> So far for me, 10.9 broke Audio Ease Snapper v.2, and *Standalone Versions* of EWQL Symphonic Orch and BFD3. Both EWQL & BFD3 work fine when loaded as VIs inside DP8.




Update:
A member of motunation figured out how to start up *EWQL in standalone
*
The actual play app resides here:
/Library/Application Support/East West/Play.
Make an alias and you're all set.

For *Audio Ease Snapper:
*
In order to function properly Snapper needs to be 'trusted'.
Open your system preferences and then go to:
Security & Privacy > Privacy > Accessibility
Then hit the lock in the lower left corner to open it so you can make changes.
Then drag the Snapper application into the window (if it is not listed yet) and
make sure the check box is checked.


There you have it.


rich


----------



## Dracarys (Oct 28, 2013)

Vision @ Thu Oct 24 said:


> Activity monitor shows my "Memory Used" at around 4GB with nothing open. (First start of the day). It used to be at around 1.8 GB. Anyone else notice this? I want my 2 GB back.. Other than that, seems to be an ok upgrade.



Goto Terminal and type "purge" without quotations, how much ram is being used now?



Anyone seeing an improvement with performance with cubase?

thanks


----------



## Tatu (Oct 28, 2013)

I installed it to my mac pro over 10.7.x and everything works fine.. except it failed to wake me up this morning (it did feel good to get some sleep for a change though..  )

EDIT: Tried to update T-Racks (Custom Shop), but here's what OS X tells me:
"Install T-RackS CS.mpkg" can't be opened because it is from an unidentified developer"

Seriously, Apple? :shock:


----------



## Marius Masalar (Oct 28, 2013)

Tatu @ Mon Oct 28 said:


> Tried to update T-Racks, but here's what OS X tells me:
> "Install T-RackS CS.mpkg" can't be opened because it is from an unidentified developer"
> 
> Seriously, Apple? :shock:


Just in case you hadn't already fixed this, it's the result of Apple putting protective measures in place to help people avoid malicious software—handy for idiots who download all sorts of garbage, but annoying for the rest of us. I think it was introduced in Lion actually.

Anyway, one setting switch will get you back up and running: http://d.pr/i/htfe

(that's in System Preferences → Security & Privacy)


----------



## Tatu (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks Mathazzar!


----------



## gpax (Oct 28, 2013)

I think you can also override privacy settings temporarily (as in leave it intact) by control/clicking the downloaded file. This should bring up an option to "open it anyway." 

pax


----------



## Den (Oct 30, 2013)

I installed the Mavericks on the second HD and after that my 8core Mac Pro suddenly became Quadra 650. o=< 
Sluggish!
Immediate erase!

There is no better OS from Snow Leopard for audio work, still...
Avid still don't have DigiAudioCore driver for Lion (Avid soundcards on USB and Firewire).

Problems on AudioCore driver on Lion and M. Lion are still around.

https://discussions.apple.com/message/15844668#15844668

http://forums.creativecow.net/thread/71/863546

https://discussions.apple.com/message/22614039#22614039


----------



## dgburns (Oct 30, 2013)

Den @ Wed Oct 30 said:


> I installed the Mavericks on the second HD and after that my 8core Mac Pro suddenly became Quadra 650. o=<
> Sluggish!
> Immediate erase!
> 
> ...



It's still early days,but I don't come to the same conclusion as you do.And I have a 2008 Mac Pro running Leopard as well.

As a matter of fact,I have been putzing with Mavericks on another mac pro, a 2010 version,which is a direct clone of my 2008 mac pro and so far my thoughts are that just about everything is up and running,minus the old ppc apps and some minor odds and ends.Even Protools 9 is up and running and seems to be happy with almost all of my plugins.It surpasses Logic pro 9 in being ok with the majority of my plugins that were installed using 10.6.8 and followed the path up to Mavericks without any alterations.

Again ,it's early days,but so far I think Mavericks will be the next good OS for me atleast...

Oh,and fwiw, I did an incremental update from 10.6.8 to Mountain Lion,and then went up to Mavericks.Not sure if that helped the transition,maybe it might.I also ran the audio apps while in ML to prep for the move up to Mavericks.Some plugins did not survive,as well as some apps.Maybe that is the way to go...??

I'd say,don't give up on Mavericks just yet.


----------

